# VDSL + Speedtest(s) Frage



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

habe mir so eben VDSL 50,000 freischalten lassen. Ich wollte Fragen ob ihr einen Weg wisst wie ich die Internetverbindung testen kann? Ich vertraue den ganzen Downloadseiten und Speedtests (wie z.B speedtest.net) nicht! Als zweites wollte ich Fragen ob ich (benutze WIn XP 32 Bit) noch was umstellen kann um die Verbindung zu beeinflussen? 

Benutze: Cat5(e) Kabel

Homeserver 50,000 (Fritz Box)


----------



## Crymes (4. August 2011)

Besorge die den BitTorrent Client und Lade dir Ubuntu (Linux, Link gibt's auf der offiziellen Seite) herunter.
Da kommt so ziemlich das schmalste nutzbare heraus.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. August 2011)

zieh dir von nvidia des neuste treiber paket, deren server schaffen im normalerweise die vollen 5,5mb 
zummindest bei meinem vdsl50 anschluss von der tkom 

zur not getright installieren und mehrere quellen pro download nutzen falls da was hängen sollte 


die mir bekannten tweaks für ping z.b. betreffen erst windows ab vista, für xp sind mir keine netzwerk tweaks bekannt, muss aber nix heißen


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Habe folgendes gefunden:

MTU bei VDSL optimal einstellen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. August 2011)

die server von chip sind eigendlich auch nicht schlecht, oder du lädst dir mal nen service pack von microsoft.com runter, die haben auch sehr gute server !


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Hallo,

danke schon mal an alle!

Habe dann jetzt eben zu Testzwecken nen Grafikkartentreiber von Nvidia geladen. Baut sich halt langsam auf. Habe Kurz nachdem sich die Downloadrate stabilisiert hat einen Screen gemacht:


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. August 2011)

da geht aber mehr  das sind ja "nur" 38 mbit


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Was kann ich denn daran noch ändern? :/ ( Wie kommste denn auf 38?)


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. August 2011)

4,7mb/s x 8 = 37,6 Mbits
du rechnest mit dem wert 8 um

wenn du 50 mbit erreichst sollte im download 6,25 mb/sec stehen 

ich würde es einfach noch zu nem anderen zeitpunkt probieren, denn es kann ja auch an den servern liegen, die evtl überlastet sind


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Schon traurig das die herkömmlich verwendeten Speedtest's die "optimalen" Werte ausspucken. Von wieistmeineip bis speedtest.net

Danke übrigens


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. August 2011)

also bei mir hauen die speedtest eigendlich immer ganz gut hin, bei speedtest.net nehm ich immer den in berlin der scheint recht gut zu gehen


----------



## NCphalon (4. August 2011)

Warum spucken die "optimale" Werte aus? Meiner Erfahrung nach sin die schon ziemlich genau, nur beim Upstream hab ich zuwenig angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Ich bekomm bei dem Speedtest.net (eigentlich auch sehr guter) auf 47 und bei nem Test-FTP auf max. 5,1 (schwankend)


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2011)

Nimm den Free Download Manager und lade dir von der nächsten Uni das Knoppix Image. 
Damit solltest du das ermitteln, was du nutzen kannst. 

Außerdem reicht eigentlich schon ein Blick in den Router unter Status.

Ich bekomme eigentlich bei meiner 50k Leitung auch so 47-48MBit/s rein. 
Im Router steht 

DSL-Anschluss



   DSL Downstream: 51376 kBit/s


   DSL Upstream: 10048 kBit/s


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Danke für den Tipp!

Ja im Router finde ich zwar kein Reiter der "Status" heißt aber eine andere Auskunft:

Internet->DSL Information-> 



> Verbindung: 51392 kbit/s ;  10048 kbit/s


Wundert mich aber nicht wirklich  Scheint ja vom Providor "vorgegeben" zu sein

Muss aber sagen, das Gerät "Fritzbox" hat echt viele bzw. viel mehr Einstellungen und diagnostische(?) Dinge drin wie mein letzter!


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2011)

Das, was ich meine, steht dort, wenn du im Browser die Benutzeroberfläche öffnest und dann nicht auf Konfiguration starten klickst, sondern links den Reiter "Status" wählst. Wenn du dann herunterscrollst, findest du die Einträge. 
Dann verkleinert sich nicht immer das Fenster, was ich ziemlich nervig finde. 

Ansonsten sollte die Geschwindigkeit diejenige sein, mit der das Modem syncronisiert.


----------



## Luix (4. August 2011)

Wieso soll das traurig sein? Er hat bisher nur was über nVidia gepostet; und wer sagt, dass die mit voller Bandbreite schicken???

Wenn du den Speedtests nicht vertraust, musst du dir nen Premiumaccount bei Rapidshare o.ä. besorgen, denn nur garantieren dir, dass du die volle Bandbreite bei denen ausnutzen kannst.

Allerdings wirst du nie auf die vollen 6,25Mbyte/s kommen, da du noch andere Dinge beachten musst wie z.B. den Overhead beim Übertragen von Paketen


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Also wenn wir über die Benutzeroberfläche von der Fritz reden, kann ich deinen Weg leider nicht nachvollziehen :/


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2011)

Achso 
Ich dachte, du hast einen Speedport Router 

Mehr als 5,9MB/s habe ich aber auch noch nie bekommen. 
Ich denke aber, das liegt an dem Mediareceiver, der hier noch was abspeisen wird.


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Ich gurke auf ner Fritz 

Ich habe lediglich ne Ethernet(LAN) Verbindung. Hatte sogar überlegt WLAn auszuschalten!

-Cat5(e) Kabel 10 Meter ; Gigabit Anschluß und im Lan Port 1 der 7360 SL

-Netzwerkkarte: Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. August 2011)

steht doch alles da in deiner fritzbox


----------



## JonnyDee (4. August 2011)

die einfachste Lösung denke ich ist der hier:

DSL Speedtest - sofort und online | Speedcheck


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2011)

Welchen Provider hast du ? 
Wie ist dein Ping zu heise.de ?
Und das WLAN würde ich ohnehin immer ausschalten, wenn ich es nicht brauche. 
Zum einen weil es dir anderen Netze beeinträchtigt (unser schnurloses Telefon rauscht, wenn man WLAN auf hoch stellt ) und zum anderen weil es strahlt und unnötig Energie verbraucht.


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Zu "Heise" habe ich 22 ms (gemessen im idle + MSN) und "1und1"



> www.dsl-speed-messung.de
> 
> Download Speed:  kbps (5268.4 KB/sek Übertragungsrate)
> Upload Speed:  kbps (1067.5 KB/sek Übertragungsrate)
> Ping: *22* Millisekunden



Btw.: Meint ihr denn das die Sachen die ich in der Regedit geändert habe (siehe geposteten Link im 3. Posting) etwas bewirken kann? Oder alles "Scharbernack"? Habe des Weiteren noch den MTU auf 1492 gesetzt!


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2011)

Die Seite von dir ist gut 

Download Speed:  kbps (98293.8 KB/sek Übertragungsrate)
Upload Speed:  kbps (1073.5 KB/sek Übertragungsrate)
Ping: *18* Millisekunden

Zu Heise habe ich aber 27ms.

Meine DSL - Geschwindigkeit beträgt

 Download: 786.350 kbps
Upload:  8.588 kbps


----------



## eSpox (4. August 2011)

Biste via Kabel online?

Habe jetzt wohl alles mögliche inner Regedit hin und her geschoben, danke euch!


----------

